# Cossiecol's Official DW Wo WoMicrofibre Wheel Wash Mitt Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks to WO WO for sending on the Wheel Wash Mitt (and two other items) to review.

Historically I have always used a generic branded noodle wash mitt for my alloys, so naturally my interest was peaked at a dedicated wheel wash mitt.

*The Product: *


The wash mitt arrived well packed in a mesh drying bag, the label attached to the bag contained all the background information on the mitt and was simple to read.

Trying the mitt on for size it seemed to fit almost perfectly, I have fairly large hands and yet one of my bug-bears using the generic noodle mitt was that it was always flapping around and never seemed to stay put when on my wrist. Not so with this mitt, it felt tailored and was night and day compared to the mitt I used to use.

The overall thickness of the mitt was much thinner than I expected, which meant that it was substantially easier to get into all the hard to reach areas of the alloys.

*WO WO state:*
"This Microfibre Wheel Wash Mitt has been designed with the sole purpose of wheel cleaning in mind. After years of hurting fingers and hands on brake guards, we have developed this thin but 100% effective dedicated wheel wash mitt. Excellent for the whole wheel including the inside rim, spokes and face, with its 15% Polyamide it will also trap the dirt in its plush, yet practical Microfibre pile, to help reduce the risk of damaging your wheel."

*The Method:*
My wheel bucket was filled with my wheel soap with the mitt in the bucket, I then loaded up the mitt and went to work.


As you can see from the above snaps getting properly in behind the spokes of the alloys was no issue at all and I was able to shift any dirt with ease. It also excelled and getting rid of the dirt in the smaller areas i.e. around the lip of these alloys.

*Price:*
The Wheel Wash Mitt can be bought directly from WO WO for £7.99 (prior to the discount) by following this link - http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/shop

*Would I use this again?:*
Absolutely, after struggling with my last wheel mitt this feels like a revelation!

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A great mitt, very comfortable when on the hand and won't constantly move about on your wrist. I can usually find some little area that I am not happy with a product, however with this it was a pleasure to use and performed really well.

*Anything I would change?:*
The only area I would feedback on would be the lack of care/wash instructions for the mitt. However I just cleaned the mitt the same way I would do any of the Microfibres and it seems to respond exactly the same.

I hope you enjoyed reading this review and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thanx for review mate


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Great review Col :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well written and thought out review Col. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a good addition to the detailing arsenal


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks like a good addition to the detailing arsenal


Really is, never realised this was missing from my kit until I did the first alloy!


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Colin for the review, I'm so pleased that it was received in the way that it was intended. We were nervous about adding as it was quite unique as a specific wheel mitt, but its been really well received.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice review. Think I'm going to have to pick one of these up.


----------



## Jsyrich (Feb 1, 2014)

Me two thanks for the review


----------

